# First Betta Journal



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

This is my new betta in his temporary bowl--I didn't actually know bettas need a lot more space than advertised when I bought him! I should've done my research, because I might've put off buying a betta little longer until I had a 5-gallon tank.

But now I have him, so I want to give him the best life I can give him. My mom has a better tank in the attic that may be 1 to 1.5 gallons, which is better than this little bowl. She's going to look today. Then I'll pick it up either tonight or tomorrow. I'll still need a filter and heater for it, I believe, unless my mom has spares.

But my goal is to get this little guy into a 5-gallon tank. He'll be so much happier.

I also have to choose a better location for his tank. He's temporarily on the coffee table. He was on our dinner table, but I remembered one of our cats likes to jump from the cabinet onto the dinner table, and I wouldn't want that to happen with the fish bowl/future tank there. Once we get a tank I'll find a permanent location for him.

I fed him this morning for the first time, just got him last night. I put in one pellet and it seemed like he was eating it so I put in another just as he spit out the other pellet. He then went for the other pellet and the old pellet fell to the bottom. So I got a eyedropper I had run under warm, distilled water (never used before) and picked it up from the bottom then dropped it at the top again and he ate it. I was advised on one of my instructions sheet to feed him three pellets every other day, so I put in the third pellet. He ate half of it and spit out the rest. I tried to retrieve it, but it fell to the bottom and got mixed in the gravel. A good reminder to get marbles for my tank upgrade to clean up the food more easily.

Betta fish are so cute when they eat!

He still doesn't have a name. I have a feeling it might take me a couple days to name him.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

The camera I'm using at the moment is not that great. Just my basic digital, since I don't know how to get the photos off my husband's professional camera. But now that it's getting lighter out, you can see more of his colors:










I think he's pretty (^_^). He's got a sapphire greenish color, with some purplish reds at the center of his tail. Maybe I'll name him Alexander, because like an Alexanderite, his color changes with the sun.

Edit: It's decided! He's an Alexander!


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Been looking at tanks on Craigslist. Wow! A lot cheaper for a lot bigger of a size. Alexander might be getting a bigger tank than I intended!


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Though I don't think we can afford the supplies for a huge tank. So I think a 5 gal tank is our max right now.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

lumiina said:


> Been looking at tanks on Craigslist. Wow! A lot cheaper for a lot bigger of a size. Alexander might be getting a bigger tank than I intended!


I got my 5 and 10 gallon off of Craigslist. :] Both came with a heater and a filter, as well as decor. You can find some great deals!

Heads up, though, Petco is having their $1 per gallon sale soon. You could easily get a 10g (has to be at least 10 gallons for the sale), a heater, and a filter for around $30. 5 gallons is great for a betta, though. :3 You could even get Alexander a snail friend if you wanted sometime down the road.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

That sounds perfect and fits our budget nicely!

Aww, a snail sounds perfect to get someday. I've always loved snails.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Found the flyer here: http://dfwmas.org/Forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&p=921135

Great! So I can use my mom's tank in between now and Christmas, then go out and shop for an upgrade. Puts my mind at ease having a plan.

Thanks!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Since you're new to bettas, I'd like to give you a few tips if you don't mind... A lot of the instruction sheets you find at pet stores don't have the best information on them.

What brand of pellets are you feeding your boy? They may be too big for him to eat, which is why he's spitting them out; he's unable to eat them. I feed my fish Omega One Color micro pellets. They're half the size of "normal" pellets, and none of my fish have any trouble with them. :] Omega One is also a very good brand of food.

As for feeding, this is my feeding schedule: I feed 3-5 pellets twice a day, and I fast (don't feed) them once a week. Occasionally I substitute their pellets with a treat (frozen/freeze-dried bloodworms, tubiflex worms, etc). My suggestion is to tailor your feeding schedule to your betta's needs. :] 

Since he's in a small bowl at the moment, you'll have to make sure you do a 100% water change every day. What kind of water conditioner do you have?


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Thank you for all the tips! Yes... I just posted in the care section about asking for advice about the food.

It's a brand called wardley. The other person also recommended Omega, so I'll look for the micro pellets.

I used a trial water conditioner I was given thinking I'd need to change it every week because that's what the "care sheet" said, but obviously will need to go some more conditioner right away. Do you have any recommendations on brands? I'm also going to get a heater. I'm going to try to go pick up my mom's spare tank if she has it. If it's 1.5 gallons, is it also a daily change? Or could I go every other day? She's not sure how big it is until she goes and looks up in the attic.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Okay, so my mom says her tank is the same size as mine. So that won't do.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm going to check for an affordable 5 gal tank tonight at the pet store and get a heater and filter for the 5 gal tank. If I wait out, then I need to buy two sizes of heaters, one for the bowl and one for the future tank, because I think the heater is important to get now. So if I can find an 5 gal tank now, probably the better. And then Alexander won't have to wait two weeks in his bowl either.

Petco deal seems so good, but a little too far away.

Edit: My husband says we can't really afford to spend a lot of money on a fish, so it seems like we'll have to wait on the Petco deal. I'll have to change it every day then until then. I'll talk to the pet store about how the pellets were too big for our betta and asking if we can get a refund so we can buy him the right sized pellets.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Okay, we decided not to wait it out and get the tank ASAP.

We're going with this one through Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KIRR8BY/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=A2L77EE7U53NWQ. It's in our budget. I read the reviews and people have been using it for bettas as well, so it seems the filter is okay too. We have Prime so it'll come in two days.

Then I'll just buy the heater tonight while I go out and get the new food and we'll be on our way to getting Alexander into a better tank. Phew!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

The Petco deal really will work out better for Alexander. While it's not ideal, Alexander will be fine where he is for a bit longer. 

So you're going to pick up new pellets, a heater, and water conditioner? Sounds good! :3 I have this heater in my ~2 gallon tank - http://www.petsolutions.com/images/Products/41400926.jpg. It keeps the water temperature at a steady 81 degrees, and it was only like $10. I also use API Tap Water Conditioner, as well as Seachem Prime and API Stress Coat+. I understand being short on cash, though, so I would recommend Prime. It's especially good for unfiltered or uncycled tanks because it binds ammonia, which is dangerous for fish.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Oh, yes, and new water conditioner! Can't forget that.

Yes, I saw that heater on Amazon! Looks perfect and it's in our budget. Thanks for the recommendation. $10 isn't bad (I think it's on sale for $8 on Amazon now even).

We're going to go with the 5 gallon tank though, even though the petco deal seems great. I have finals right now and then am going straight back to work after finals are over and don't think I can deal with doing a 100% change every night.

I should change his water tonight, since the tank won't come until Thursday. I'm a little nervous about it. What should I put him in? How should I get him out?

Transferring him from a bag to the tank was really nerve wracking. Eventually he just swam out of the bag once I cut it open enough and the water didn't really come out of the bag much. (I accumulated him, didn't just throw him in.) I tried to scoop him out with a cup first but he flopped around and didn't like it. I heard nets can damage their bodies. Should I just get the net anyways?


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Just thought I'd point out, Petsmart (not sure if there's one in your area) has Marineland 3g tanks (with filter and light) on sale for $29, unless that sale ended. And I know they have other kits on sale, since it's almost Christmas for around the same price. You can even pick up a heater for around $20 (a bit more for adjustable ones).

Sadly care sheets and pet stores are notorious for misinformation when it comes to a tropical fish, especially betta.

I use the Omega One Betta Buffet - they make them in flakes too if you'd rather do that for your guy. I have frozen blood worms and frozen brine shrimp that I give them as well (I have a few other fish  ) but my guy doesn't like them as much as the pellets...weirdo 

You will learn A LOT from some of the people here. 

Your boy is a beauty though! And welcome to the wonderful world of betta!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

You should be change his water every day until Thursday. :3 And heads up, his 5 gallon will probably need frequent water changes as well until its cycled, but we can get into that later since you don't have the tank yet. 

When you're ready to transfer him to the new tank, you can try a few different things. What I do (I have much wider openings on my tanks, though) is wait until one of my bettas is near the surface and then scoop them up into a cup.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

@ellekay: Thanks so much for the advice! Everyone on here is so helpful, I'm learning so much and sure I will keep learning a lot. This has been so good for my betta, he'll be living in a lot better conditions than if I didn't have the community on this forum to consult! So thankful.

I'll look into the frozen bloodworms at our pet store across the street tonight too. Thanks!

I fell in love at first sight with him. He is so pretty! And I think he has a nice personality too. Problem is I wasn't prepared... But now that I have him I'm willing to catch up!

@Schmoo: Yup, definitely going to change it every day until I can transition it into the new tank! Yeah, I've heard a tiny bit about cycling and figured I'd have to learn it soon when I get a bigger tank. I have A LOT to learn. Thanks so much.

I'll just have to deal with it. It's worth it for my beta. But again, probably would've gotten the 5 gallon tank and cycled it ahead of time if I had known before I bought the beta!

It might've been more difficult to scoop him up because he was in a bag, so I might have an easier time when he's in the bowl/tank.

But I need to do 100% water changes now too, right? So do I just keep him in the cup and put seran wrap with holes over it while I change the water? And what do I do to transfer him back in? I need to make sure the water in the cup is the same temperature, right?

Sorry for taking up so much of your time.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Bettas are pretty hardy. You can easily do a fish-in cycle and he'll be fine. :3

Yes, you should be doing 100% water changes. Keeping in the cup and covering it with holey seran wrap will work great. I test the water temperature with my fingertip to try to get the temps as close as possible. If you're getting the heater tonight, I'd wait to do your WC until after because then you can get the heater running and just re-acclimate him when it's ready. 

And no need to apologize! I am pretty much always on the forum (I work from home, so I'm always able to check the 'Net), and I'm always happy to help out a fellow betta enthusiast. :3


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

I was suggested on a different thread to not use a heater until I get the 5-gallon tank? Because it might overheat my small bowl?

I keep my house heated at 76 degrees, though I could put it higher (heating's free) while we're waiting on the tank.

Do you think the small bowl can overheat? I wouldn't want that to happen.

I work from home too!! Love being able to work at home with my cats, and now my betta.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

It depends on the wattage of your heater. There are little tiny betta bowl ones (not sure how reliable they are) and there's an Aqueon 10w that does up to 3 gallons I think. It's in my quarantine 1.5 g because I bought two bettas and only had one heater at home. It's doing really well keeping a constant 80.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

The heater I showed you is a 7.5w. It's meant for smaller betta habitats. I just saw in another thread that Alexander's bowl is half a gallon, so I can't be sure that it will heat it safely. :/ 

If you can, I'd set Alexander's bowl close to a vent, and bump up the heat a bit (to like 80). Also, keep his bowl wrapped in a towel to help keep the heat in. It's not ideal, but he should be okay for a few more days until you get the new tank. 

And I love working from home, too. :3 I get a little stir-crazy sometimes, but I love being with my cats and fish.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Also, if you have a bathroom or office that you can put his bowl in there and shut the doors, it will help. That's what I had to do with one of my betta when I couldn't use his heater (had him in a gallon vase while I exchanged his tank). Found the room in my house that gets the hottest with the doors left closed. His water stayed right at 80.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

This is my current setup while I wait for a bigger tank and heater.



















It's in the living room. I tried the office, but the office actually has a draft from the window, even though there's a heater. The living room doesn't have a draft. In this set up, there's a heater directly behind the table the bowl is on, and to the right of the table (left in the photo). And a couch is on the left side.

If you follow the blanket in the second photo, it'll lead straight to underneath the enclove. There's no backing, so it leads directly to the heater.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Make sure you get a thermometer so you can check the water temp. They're $3.

Do you have a small bathroom that might be a bit more house friendly? I'd be worried that would get knocked over or something dropped on it on accident. I'm a worrier though.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

No, I don't. 

My bathroom is not heated at all and very cramped.

This will definitely not be where I'm putting my new tank. I'm home for the next two days and will even be pulling another all nighter tonight working on my essay so am on guard. I am nervous about my cats though.

Should I just move it back to the coffee table? Hmm....


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

I moved it back to the coffee table. I'm worried about it something falling in it too. It was right next to the tall bookshelf my cat likes to jump on.

I have towels around it and the heat is up to 84, but not reaching higher than 77 yet.

Nervous. That new tank can't come fast enough! Just gotta make it two more days. Sometimes prime comes early. Hoping for that.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

The tank wasn't feeling that much hotter with that set up anyhow. I don't have a thermometer yet.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Your boy should do fine. Like I said, it's not ideal, but bettas are hardy fish and very adaptable. And it's only for a few more days. :3

By the way, kudos to you for doing your research and wanting to better Alexander's life!


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah, 77 is a good temp. A bit on the low side, but much better than at the pet store over night I bet.

At least Alexander will have some company tonight 

He'll be okay. Concentrate on the grad paper and take a break every once in a while to admire your new finned friend


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Welcome! I wish you the best with your new pet!


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Very traumatic morning. I didn't sleep at all the night before yesterday working on an exam, so last night I did actually go to bed and woke up at 6am today to clean the tank and work on my essay (which I'll get back to working on right after I write this--due at 11:30am). It was really good I got some sleep.

So I was cleaning his tank and things were going well, but when I went to scoop him out of the container I put him in, he water level was too high as I was scooping, so he jumped out in a panic and fell on the table. The table is padded and the distance wasn't far. He seems perfectly fine and it's been a while since his cleaning and he's swimming around great.

But that's how my last betta died as a kid. We had a similar bowl for my betta and had him for quite a while, though it was so long ago I don't remember how long we had him for. Then one day my mom was cleaning his bowl and in the process she dropped the betta into the sink. She scooped him right back up, but he got ill from the fall with ich and died later. I never had a betta after him until Alexander. His name was Lance.

Now my mom has tons of bettas in her house though (she has guppies too). They're not in bowls like Lance was.

When I told my mom about it I was crying and she said that Lance was in that bowl for a while and we didn't keep the house heated high and change the water in his bowl as often, so he was probably already stressed and those things can contribute to ich. And she dropped him in the sink, which is a lot harder and colder. She said Alexander is living in better conditions with the house heated.

Hopefully he'll be okay. He's doing really well at the moment. But what a stressful morning for both me and him.










Here's him swimming around. (Note: The photo makes it look like the bowl's green! It's not at all. It's just the camera. The towels around the bowl make it darker and harder to get a good picture.)










And here's him looking at his orange. He seems to like oranges. When I first put him on the dinner table, he gravitated towards the oranges. May be just in my head, but I keep it by him for visual stimulation.

He also seems to like singing. He becomes more active if I sing to him. (Or maybe he hates singing and is trying to tell me, cut it out?) He'll sometimes do this wavy thingy where he looks at his reflection and his body wiggles around like he's dancing (obviously...I know he's not actually dancing).

I gave him three mini pellets this morning. He eats them a lot better! They're actually the trial betta food that came with the bowl. I still have to order food and am still deciding what to get. I was going off of no sleep so decided to call it a night and didn't order food. This trial food will last him a while and I have two day Amazon prime shipping, so I have time to order it.

I did go to the pet store and returned the old food that was too big for Alexander. I explained it to the cashier and she got the manager and I told the manager how the pellets were too big for my betta and I wanted to return it. She said they didn't have mini pellets, but I could get store credit. So I got water conditioner for the same price the food was, which will last 100 gallons. I still used the trial water conditioner this time since I still have some left.

I ordered a 50 watt tetra heater to be picked up at WalMart, which I'll get on Thursday on my way to my mom's after I get the tank. She's going to give me gravel and some of her live plants that she uses in her tanks. And I'll pick up either a thermometer while I'm in WalMart or at a nearby pet store. I read the reviews for the heater and people said the heater kept their 5 gallon tanks around 80 degrees, so it seems like a good fit. Unfortunately, we can't afford a heater that's adjustable at the moment, but we'll keep an eye on it with the thermometer and see how it works.

Thank you everyone for you support and encouragement! Last winter, I went to Japan and had a hard time not being homesick because I had just taken in a stray kitten that year and missed it terribly. This April I'm going back to Japan to visit family, and I think I'll be homesick again because of my betta! Always hard to leave a pet for the first time!

Edit: Just wanted to add that the 100% water change after a day and two nights since getting him made such a huge difference with a 1/2 gallon tank. His water is so clear compared to the water he was in. It didn't look that bad until you saw the two together. I can't imagine what it would've been like if I had waited a week like the instructions told me too! Can't wait to get him into a bigger tank!


----------



## Creativemind243 (Dec 13, 2014)

Aww, my betta seems to like music too! It's so cute because I'll be playing my piano and singing, and he always swims to the front of his tank so he can watch me! Definitely subscribing~ cx


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Thank you for subscribing!

It's so awesome to find out these little things. Hmm, maybe I should try playing piano for Alexander too!


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

My first night with Alexander, I asked my mom about him because he didn't move around much. He occasionally darted around, but mostly staying at the top towards the edge of the bowl. He might have been sleeping since it was late at night, but I was a little worried. At the pet store he moved around a lot, so I didn't think he was lethargic.

My mom said not to worry, since bettas aren't big swimmers (>_<).

Now he swims all around the tank all the time. Bettas are big swimmers! It may be the increase in heat since we have the heat set to 84 and the thermostat says 79. It feels like summer, I'm wearing shorts and a t-shirt in winter and we sleep with a fan at night since it's so hot in the house, but it seems like it has made a huge difference. Can't wait for that tank and heater! He'll be even happier!

It's really interesting seeing my cats and the betta interact. The cats will occasionally go on the table and sniff at the tank or watch it. The betta swims right over to them. They never swat at it. It seems he's interested in them too. Maybe it's the visual stimulation. He always seems to gravitate towards them. I'm so happy they get along.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

My one kitten, Lola, loves the fish. She used to sleep on our dresser, in front of our 5 gallon tank. I put a stop to that though because, as adorable as it was, I don't want her jumping up onto it. 

Now she hangs out with Phillip, a guppy fry that resides in a wide vase on our desk. She loves watching Phillip.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

My tank is coming tomorrow, so I have a question.

My mom said when she gets a tank she leaves water in it for a few days before she puts in her fish.

Is this true? Or do I put him in the first day, but acclimate him like I do when I clean his tank?

Any other advice? She's also giving me live plants.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Schmoo said:


> My one kitten, Lola, loves the fish. She used to sleep on our dresser, in front of our 5 gallon tank. I put a stop to that though because, as adorable as it was, I don't want her jumping up onto it.
> 
> Now she hangs out with Phillip, a guppy fry that resides in a wide vase on our desk. She loves watching Phillip.


So cute! I find kittens to be so curious.

One of our cats, young but not a kitten, always finds out something new every month. She's so smart. She opens up the blinds with her hand, opens doors, goes under the covers, looks at herself in the mirror and things like that. One thing I'm happy about is she used to jump up on our high cabinets then come slamming down on our dinner table, but now she hasn't in a long time. I think it's because we have a bookshelf now she prefers to jump onto. It's next to a couch and she just jumps onto that after.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

lumiina said:


> My tank is coming tomorrow, so I have a question.
> 
> My mom said when she gets a tank she leaves water in it for a few days before she puts in her fish.
> 
> ...


The only reason to add water and wait is for a leak test (I do this for some but not all of my tanks when they first get home-usually a 24 hour leak test filled to the top on concrete floor near a drain in the floor just in case, then drained, moved to tank spot and set up for use). If she think it makes the tank magically cycle and ready for a betta that's wong. I personally set it up and get it heated then acclimate the betta.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks for the advice!

I went to pick up the plants and gravel and wanted to see my mom's bettas when she told me she hasn't had any for a while now. Maybe that's why I haven't noticed them (>_<). She's been reading my betta journal and saying, uh, I don't have bettas every time I wrote she has bettas, ha.

I also have to add a water test kit for cycling to my shopping list, right? Does anyone have any brand recommendations? How many strips should I get?


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

The liquid test kits are much more accurate. The cheapest price I've found was on Amazon. I believe it is called the API master test kit.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

The API Master Test Kit is the best buy. :3 It's much more accurate, and while you put out more money initially, you wind up saving money as opposed to buying strips all the time.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Alexander and I made it through another cleaning. As scary as ever, but he didn't jump out of any containers this time. Now I know to keep the water level low. Even though it's stressful, I'm so happy to see him in clearer water! I hope with time, it'll become less scary and become second nature to me.

I have a really hard time scooping him out. Should I just get a net? I heard they damage their fins. But I feel like with him thrashing around because he's scared of my scooping him up, he's going to get injured too.

I need to get a dedicated cup to have him in while he acculmates to the water. The first time, I used our old rice cup that I put under warm water to rinse off first. But then my husband washed it with soap, so I couldn't use it today. So I used a plastic bag instead to acculmate him, which admitidly is really nice for him because he has more room to swim, but at the same time, I have a hard time releasing him from the bag to the tank after he's ready. So I feel like I just need a cup specific for him. It'll be easier with a bigger tank since the opening will be wider.

For the water testing kit, what if it really isn't in our budget to get the master kit right now? Could we get the ammonia kit and the nitrate kit separately (still the liquid kind)? I know it saves more money in the long run, but in the short run we don't have that kind of money because we spent way more than we expected to on Alexander. (Not that he doesn't deserve it! But had I known, I would have planned everything out in the beginning and budgeted for it.) I was thinking about going to a pet store and buying the ammonia kit and nitrate kit there. It seems like it'd be around $15 total, instead of the $26 for the master kit. What should I do?


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

I wanted to post this as well. I've noticed his top fin is becoming a lot more pronounced, and not so scrunched up like it was at the pet store.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Alexander looks much better! 

Also, IMO the ammonia liquid test is the most important right away. I know what it's like to have a small budget. :/


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks for the advice!

Today I got my first picture of Alexander flaring. He flares when I put my finger in front of the bowl.










Once he's in his new tank, I intend on using my husband's camera more often for pictures! Since it's a professional camera. It'll take longer to get the photos to the computer, but they'll come out great.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

I decided not to get a snail in the long run. I don't want to witness the snail's antenna being bitten off if Alexander gets aggressive, nor do I want to put the snail through that. Also, I heard they smell disgusting when they die.

Instead, my husband and I want to get a marimo eventually (^_^). I've always wanted one! When I saw people had them in their betta tanks, I got so excited about the idea.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

I love my MMB! My betta boys weren't really interested, so it's in my guppy tank at the moment. I may trying adding it to my little female's tank at some point.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

The tank came! I was so excited, I unboxed it and tested out the lights. I have to get some studying done before I set it up today, since I have my last final exam tomorrow. So excited to set it up!


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

My new tank is all set up!










It's bare at the bottom, so I'm going to move the fake plant from Alexander's original tank in there once I start acclimating him in there. My mom had gotten out a pretty decoration for the tank from the attic, but I noticed part of it was chipped, which made it sharp, so I declined. I'm going to take a look at more of her decorations this weekend.










I put this little guy BEHIND the tank (not in it, that would be dangerous). It's a water Pokemon <(^_^). I also might add our Christmas houses behind the tank and cotton snow for the season.

The temperature read 86 degrees the first time I put the thermometer in there. I think I filled it up with water that was too warm, so I'm waiting for it to cool down. I do have the heater on. It read that before I put the heater on. It's down to 84 now. The water does feel warm. I'll just keep waiting before I put him in there. I compared it with Alexander's bowl, and his bowl was in the upper mid 70s, but I forget where exactly. His water feels much colder.

Any advice on acclimating him? Will he be too shocked if he were in a bag that was placed in there, since there's such a big temperature change?


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

We're going to return this thermometer. It was from Walmart. I don't think it's that accurate, because when we held it in freezing cold ice water, it was showing 40 degrees F. I don't know if it's accurate.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Is the heater adjustable? I would set it close to the temp of his bowl, acclimate him to the new water by putting him in a cup floating in the new tank and adding a tablespoon or so of the new water every five minutes or so for about an hour then release him. Keep the lights off for a few hours. 

Then i would increase the temp by a degree or so each day until you get to 78.

86 from mid 70's is too drastic of a change and would not be healthy for him. I'd look to keep him at 78-80 degrees when he is adjusted to the new tank and heater.

As for as the thermometer, what does it read as room temp, what about outside? You should be able to compare those to actual temps. Water that feels ice cold could be 40.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm sure Alexander is going to love his new home!


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

So I acclimated Alexander last night at 82 degrees. That was before I read DaytonBetta's advice on waiting until it reaches the same temperature as his original tank. Even though he was acting fine after I acclimated him for an hour and released him, I was still nervous I had done it wrong after reading that advice and was afraid of waking up to him dead. But was relieved when he was fine the next morning. He swims all around the tank. It was so interesting to see him explore his tank for the first time last night as well. He looked at everything and went through every crevice. I fed him a pellet and he ate it too.

This is him this morning. The temperature is reading 76. The temperature in the house is 77. His heater has been on. I'm still a little bit nervous. I'm going to keep an eye on the temperature and see if it fluctuates or stays consistent. If it doesn't stay consistent then I may consider another heater. We cannot afford an adjustable one at the moment, but maybe we could get a better brand if this one isn't cutting it. I think the thermometer works. I just had a hard time believing the temperature was so high. And that his original tank was in the mid 70s, even though the water didn't feel that warm.










I have to focus on studying for my last final this morning and take it in the afternoon. After that, school is over and I'll look into cycling and pick up the ammonia test from a pet store and order his Omega One betta pellets. So far I've been feeding him the Aqueon pellets that came with the bowl (trial size packet). I decided to go with Omega One since the ingredients are a lot better.

I had a hard time figuring out where to drop the pellets in this big tank with lots of plant life. Originally, I was dropping them near him and he wouldn't notice them because plants were in the way, so they'd fall. He ate one at that time, two (or three?) fell. Then, I decided just to wait until he was near the largest opening in the tank to feed him, and when he swam there, it was a lot easier and I fed him two more pellets.

My husband's really frugal (in a good way, that's how we afford going to Japan every year and stay out of debt) so it's hard mentioning every thing we need to buy for the betta to him. He'll spoil our cats (in fact, we bought the betta because we thought having a fish might be entertaining for the cats to look at), but he doesn't feel the same way about spoiling a fish. I love Alexander and when I found out we weren't giving him the proper care, wanted to at least reach the minimum of what he truly needs (not what the pet store says) immediately. I have OCD, so the first thing my husband jumps at was I might be overreacting because of my OCD. I don't think that's the case. But it makes it harder to bring up costs to him.

But at the same time, he's looking forward to the future with our betta and wants to make his tank look nice and add a marimo for him. He's excited about the betta, just not about all the immediate initial costs. So I hope it gets easier on our budget eventually. This is why I'm trying to compromise and not going for all the expensive products immediately. We may upgrade to a adjustable heater in a few months when the cost of an adjustable heater doesn't seem so bad since it's buying one thing, not several things all at once. But right now it's a little overwhelming.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Oh, our house's temperature is 75, not 77. And his tank's, according to the thermometer, is 76.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

It's amazing watching him swim around. He just has so much more freedom and can swim in long strides.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

76 is at the low end of a betta's temp. range. What kind of heater do you have?


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Yeah, it keeps it at 76 degrees. When it dips any lower, the heater turns on automatically and it brings it right back up to 76, then the heater turns off.

Tetra HT10 50W, 2 to 10 gallons. It's supposed to keep it to 78 plus or minus 2 degrees, so I suppose it's doing as described. Someone wrote a review saying his stayed at 80 for his 5-gallon tank, so I was hoping it'd do that. I guess I got to find another one and then return it.

Any suggestions for affordable brands?

This is the one I got: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Submersible-Aquarium-Heater-50-Watts-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/12177656

What if I try this one? http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Heater-5-15-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/10291808

It seems like it works better, even though it's the same brand. The only difference is the label says 5-15 gallons.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

A high quality pic of Alexander! I really love his scales.










He really loves to explore the plants.










He just started making his first bubble nest!










This is the thermometer. The temperature's reading on the low end.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

prime is the best!


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Is this a kind of heater? I can't find it. Could you show me a link?


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

prime is the water conditioner. I swear by it. also there is a thing that i bout for my tanks for when i do a major water change, it replaces the bacteria that were lost when you change the water. I'll get the name when I get home from work and put it on here for you. also, I wouldnt skimp on a heater, you get what you pay for, if you buy a cheap 10 dollar betta heater, it doesnt work very well. I would go ahead and spend the $20 on a decent one that will actually work and will last quite a bit longer. Also on your comment about him possibly getting aggressive towards the snail, it is very unlikely to happen. i have snails with all of my bettas and they are just fine with them. one of my bettas even slept on top of his snail friend. you can also put cory catfish in with them as will, they dont mind them at all. The betta in my profile pic is one of my males. He is even okay with guppies and other fish, however notall bettas are. I plan on trying to breed him again and have put him by himself. If you have any betta questions feel free to send me a pm


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Okay. Well, I really can't afford it at the moment, but I could do a small job to help pay for it. I've probably spent over $60 so far on everything and there's still more to pay for, including the food and the ammonia tester. I write for a blog for personal spending money, so a blog entry will be enough to afford the heater, factoring in getting money back from returning the old heater after we get the new one. I will write one ASAP this weekend. As long as my blog entry's approved, then I can go out and buy one knowing I'll get the money before I get paid for it. I was planning to make up for all the money I spent through writing more blog entries over time as well. Might as well get it done now so I can afford better equipment. Thanks for the advice!

Does anyone have a brand recommendation? I just want to buy one that works for a 5 gallon. I don't want to spend $20 on a heater and realize that doesn't work and have to return it :/

Isn't a 5 gallon too small for a betta and a cory? I've read they need a 10 gallon.

I still don't know if I want to deal with a dead snail in the future. I really like snails, but I don't like the idea of having to smell the dead ones. Also, don't snails have shorter lifespans in warmer water? It was just something I read, I could be totally wrong.

A betta cuddling with a snail does sound cute.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

I think I'd also like to invest in a thermometer with an alarm like this one: http://www.amazon.com/General-Tools-Digital-Aquarium-Thermometer/dp/B00M9T7ZF8

That way if the heater malfunctions I can be alerted to the tank overheating before it harms my betta.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

This morning I woke up to Alexander swimming around. I went to feed him and he was right at the opening. He ate his pellets right away. At one point I rolled a pellet between my fingers and he seemed to notice and turn around towards me.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Cories like to be in groups, I wouldn't get just one, and you don't have room for a group. I'd just enjoy your betta, he only needs you for companionship. It sounds like he's doing well.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

lumiina said:


> I still don't know if I want to deal with a dead snail in the future. I really like snails, but I don't like the idea of having to smell the dead ones. Also, don't snails have shorter lifespans in warmer water? It was just something I read, I could be totally wrong.
> 
> A betta cuddling with a snail does sound cute.


as long as you pay attention and get the snail out within a day of it dying it doesn't smell. and one of the funniest things is feeding the snail a slice of cucumber, its adorable


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

@DaytonBetta - Yeah, I wasn't interested in getting any tank mates for Alexander. I had thought about a snail, but realized a snail's not for me. One fish is enough for me. And I don't really like school fish. I like keeping one fish because it feels more personable. So bettas are perfect for me. Also, my tank's not big enough anyways. Thanks for confirming that for me!

@aurielssong - Cute! But I think I'm content with just Alexander.

So I'm going to try out the Hydor 25W. A lot of people seem to like it on this forum and it has a dial. I ordered the omega pellets and the heater and they'll come Wednesday. Does anyone have any advice on introducing a new heater to a tank?

My mom is going to give me some of her ammonia liquid test kits to start out with tomorrow.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

I _still _have yet to start cycling my tank. But tomorrow I'm either going to pick up the ammonia test kits at my mom's or buy them at the pet store. I need to buy a siphon as well for cleaning the tank, so will look for that at the pet store too.

I had an argument with my husband about how much this all has cost. It was difficult. He recognizes that we took this fish in and now are responsible for it, but is upset that we have to spend so much money and can't do anything about it. He too would've budgeted ahead of time if he had known. It's really hard on him. But he told me to just be stronger and to just tell him I need these things without worrying what he thinks and he'll try to look at options price wise.

Today I put Alexander's tank on night mode before I turned the tank's lights off completely and used my laser pointer to play with him. He zoomed after it. It's funny, he chases the light source itself, not where the light hits. Unlike a cat, who chases where the light hits. I think if Oscars are the dogs of the fish world, bettas must be the cats of the fish world!

Alexander used to flare at my finger in his bowl, but doesn't in his tank. He did flare at a piece of chocolate though. He seems to recognize me. Whenever I come to the tank he'll come out of wherever he is.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

When you get the new heater, take Alexander out (may as well clean your tank too, haha), then fill it and let the heater do its job for maybe an hour. Then just acclimate Alexander like normal. :3


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Okay, thanks!


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

This is the container I've designated for acclimation whenever I need to do things that require taking Alexander out and acclimating him back in the tank, such as when I get that new heater.










It's way better than that small rice cup I was using and I've labelled it for bettas and will be keeping it with his fish supplies, that way I can assure it'll never be washed out with soap. It's a 1/4 gallon container.

I was considering leaving him in his old 1/2 bowl for the hour I have to take him out, but this would be more convenient since I would only have to scoop him out once, can leave him in there and acclimate him in there, as long as the clip holds, which I'm hoping it does. I'll make sure to hold onto the container when I try out the clip on the tank.

I'm still super nervous to take him out when I get that heater. I've never taken him out of his larger tank before. I hope everything goes alright! I'm so lucky I picked out a healthy betta that has withstood all my beginner mistakes.

In this tank the water is filled up pretty high to reach the filter. So I'm going to siphon out the water a little like I would do for a water change, that way he doesn't jump out when I try to scoop him out.

I'll remove the floating water sprite when I scoop him up and put it in the bowl I had it in when I brought it home from my mom's. This would be a good chance to trim the browning parts of the plants as well.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

also New life spectrum is a great fish food brand.

try to get an adjustable heater and floating thermometer(not the inaccurate stick on type)


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Yup! I considered New Life Spectrum, but decided to go for Omega One. I also got an adjustable heater coming on the way, and my thermometer is a floating thermometer. Thanks!


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Today I also picked up both a siphon from the store and water liquid test kits from my mom's. The kit includes tests for ammonia, nitrite and PH, but not nitrate.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

I did my first ammonia test tonight. However, I messed up the order and used Reagent B before Reagent A. It's a long story...

If the test is accurate despite me messing up the order, it seems my ammonia levels are fine at 0 p.p.m. I'll do daily tests and change the water when it gets to .25 p.p.m.










I heard from another thread about tipping the container in the tank and putting a pellet in there to get the betta to swim in, then gently tip the container upright. So when I get my new heater and take Alexander out, I'll try that.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Oh, but I will take the opportunity to clean his tank when I have to take him out to test out his new heater. Then I can practice using the siphon without him in there so I know how to use it. I also want to clean the gravel since I lost two or three pellets the first time I tried feeding him in his new tank (haven't lost any since).


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

This morning I did another ammonia test, this time getting the correct order of the reagents (Reagent A then Reagent B), and the color spread across the entire tube, not just at the bottom like last time. It showed 0 p.p.m. again.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

I just did my first nitrite test and the level is at .1 p.p.m., so it should be fine for now while I wait to install my new heater and do a water change at the same time.

I can pick up my new heater tonight at my mom's (had it delivered there). The thing is, I won't be able to install it until tomorrow afternoon. Should I install it tomorrow afternoon when I'll only have half the day to monitor the heater or wait until Friday when I'll have the full day to monitor the heater?


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Tonight Alexander flared at my finger by the tank. Maybe it's a sign he's more comfortable in the tank and views it as his territory now. He's so cute when he flares.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Today I installed the new heater after taking Alexander out of his tank and did a 40% water change (I aimed for a 25% but it became 40% before I realized).

It was so easy getting him into his 2 pint container while installing his heater! I put a pellet near the container to get him near it and was planning to put a pellet in it next, but he just swam in on his own, so I gently tilted the container upwards and he was in. It was a lot easier than when I used to have to scoop him up back when he was in the 1/2 gallon.

He did not like being in the 2 pint container though. Occasionally he would thrash around and once he jumped from the water. (The container is covered with seran wrap with holes, so he didn't jump out of the container). He was calmer once I finally put the container in the tank to acclimate him. I think he didn't like being in such a small space after having so much room to swim.

What I've heard about this heater is that it heats up slowly over time, as to not shock the betta. Right now the water is at 76. I've set it on the line between 79 and 83. This is an adjustable Hydor 25W heater.

I did not like the siphon I used from Walmart. I found it's way to big for a 5 gallon tank, I can't imagine using it with Alexander in the tank. I'm going to use a turkey baster dedicated for the tank instead.

I returned the tetra heater and siphon to Walmart and picked up a turkey baster at the dollar store.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

I decided to put away the plastic green plant with pink flowers I got with the 1/2 gallon "betta bowl". I think the edges are too sharp, especially towards the center of the flowers and at the base of the plant. I decided it wasn't worth risking Alexander getting his fins ripped. For now, he has lots of floating water sprite for coverage, even though the bottom of the tank is bare, just gravel.

I'm currently saving up Bing amazon cards for a marimo.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Today the temp is at 78, so it increased as I expected! The other heater never reached 78. So happy my betta's in warmer water! I'll keep an eye on it over the next few days to see where the max will be with the dial set at 81.

Tomorrow I'll fast him (I haven't been fasting at all), and make Sunday his fasting day, then from Monday I'll start feeding him 2x a day, with three pellets in the morning and two at night, now that the water is hotter.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Sounds like a good feeding schedule. :3


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Today I noticed that the tank's temp was at 76. It was 77 late last night and 78 throughout the day. It hasn't reached past 78. So I decided to turn the dial up a knotch from 81 to 83 to see if it'll push the temperature to 78-80, rather than 76-78.

I tried feeding Alexander from a eyedropper today. I lost one pellet outside the tank while trying to get it in the eyedropper dry (fell right out) and vacuumed the pellet up since I couldn't find it on the carpet. Then I put the pellets in with water in the eyedropper and fed him. While it worked, technically I just squeezed the pellets out into the water causing them to sink and Alexander to chase after them.

I always seem to lose the first pellet I try to feed him, whether it's in or out of the tank. I feel like I'm just clumsy. I think it's due to my ADHD, as I'm clumsy with things that have "small parts", like putting together intricate crafts. I feel all big handed, ha. I might try feeding him from my finger. I don't want to keep losing pellets.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

The LED lights on the tank just burned out 

I put a lamp behind the tank and it helps a little. With seran wrap over it it's perfect, but I'm too nervous about my cats getting into the tank since seran wrap isn't very strong, so I'm opting for the cover. If only it were clear.

Temp is back to 78 now.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Today I swear I dropped like, 3 of the old aqueon pellets in the tank attempting to feed him from my hand <(_ _)>. Two got lost in the plants and one in the gravel. I actually saw the pellet on the gravel and tried to pick it up with the turkey baster, but it just got further lost in the gravel!

I turned off the filter to stop the current and was able to feed him three Omega pellets. I hope turning off the filter during feedings will help.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

I've been rotating objects outside of Alexander's tanks and taking them down each night to make things more interesting for him. Today I woke up to one of the cats' toys up there! It looks as if they were giving the betta a present, haha. The cats love hanging around the tank, though I think they like the furniture piece the tank is on more than the tank itself, ha.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Okay, I think I finally found a technique that'll prevent me from losing pellets. I'll feed him normally at the center of the tank where the largest opening is, and turn the filter off during feedings. I just fed him two omega one pellets this afternoon and it worked out well. The omega pellets float fine, the current was just too much at the center of the tank right in front of the filter.

I'm still feeding him Aqueon pellets too until our trial size packet runs out because my husband wants me to, since we spent a lot on our omega pellets. They're actually $4 cheaper at Petco than on Amazon! Oh well.

I'm not sure if it'll go the same with turning off the filter for the Aqueon pellets, but I think it'll work out. Even if it doesn't, I know it works well with the omega pellets.

I think even if the nitrite and ammonia levels don't get up to .25 ppm by this Friday, I'll still change his tank 25% this Friday to try to get the pellets I dropped and to practice my first fish in tank water change with a turkey baster. I'm planning on putting seran wrap with a large hole in the middle on the tank and lowering the water level first during the water changes to prevent him from jumping out.

I'm also not sure if he's pooping or not, but considering I have a hard time seeing his pellets in the gravel, it makes sense I have a hard time seeing his poops. I'll look out for poops during his water change. He doesn't look bloated. I never noticed any poops in his 1/2 gallon either, but I wasn't looking at that time and just washed the gravel under hot water.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Got some great advice from another thread and am going to go with weekly 50% water changes in addition to changing the water whenever the nitrite or ammonia levels hit .25 ppm. Friday will be my tank cleaning day (^_^).


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Today a took a peek at Alexander while he was sleeping and noticed he was sleeping next to a bubble nest! I just had to snap a pic. After I grabbed my camera, I lifted the tank lid and a bunch of water fell to the tank from the lid (like rain). It woke him up. Oops! So he's actually just waking up in this pic. Sorry Alexander!

I feel like a parent watching their kid sleep. Ahh, he's so cute!










I could hear purring from under the tank and noticed my cat was under the table it's on (^_^).










This is my cat Miitan. I have another, Mittens, who's a black and white tuxedo. Miitan is a little over a year old and Mittens is 16 years old. Funny story, we found Miitan under our kitchen cabinet (if you look through my YouTube videos, you'll find one of her under the cabinet). When we couldn't find her owner, we adopted her. I've had Mittens since I was a kid.

I took a video of Alexander earlier before the LED lights blew out. He's so active, I love it. I love when he takes long strides across the tank as well. You can see his long strides at 4:08.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XePAnx3M04I&feature=youtu.be

You can spot both cats at different points in this video.

It means a lot to me to be able to take photos and videos of Alexander now. I wish I had photos from Lance, my first betta, from when I was a kid. Can't find any. He was also a blue betta.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Today I fed him both Aqueon and Omega after turning off the filter and it worked wonderfully.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Good news, Amazon gave us a refund on the tank. We weren't expecting it, were just looking into how to get the lights replaced and to see if they could send us new ones since they died so quickly. So we can use the money to get some good lights that'll last longer.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Today when I fed Alexander for a second time, he jumped up out of impatience for his food. I thought it was cute. I get a little nervous, but I keep the cover low during feedings and feed him at the center, so I don't think I have to worry. He didn't jump high.

Note, I got curious and tried feeding him from my hands again, and the pellet sunk from being wet (>_<). Shouldn't have tried. I saw the pellet clearly, went for my turkey baster, and when I came back couldn't find it. Maybe Alexander ate it?

My husband is getting more interested in the betta. He looks at the tank from time to time and likes to find where he sleeps as well. This is relieving.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Today Alexander ate from my hand!! AHH! So cute!

It was an accident. He was on the other side of a water sprite so I was waiting for him to come to the center and in the process the pellet stuck to my finger. When he came over, he ate the pellet from my finger since I couldn't drop it to the water.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

I noticed Alexander was hanging around under his filter from across the room so I called out his name then went to the tank. He darted right across the tank to me and flared


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

How cute that he eats from your hand! I may have to try that with Sammy. I always feed him in the same spot and here comes right over when I open the cover, so it will probably be pretty easy to do.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

I bet! Let me know if it works!

He fed from my finger again this afternoon! He gets super excited! He recognizes the Omega One pellet container now. He followed it when I put it down on the table the tank is on, and then followed it up when I lifted it. He sure knows when it's feeding time!


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

For some reason after I cleaned the tank on Friday the filter was creating a stronger current, even moving the plants back and forth. It was affecting Alexander's swimming. So I taped a rubberband around the buffer the filter came with and the filter and it fixed the problem. The buffer doesn't go down all the way on its own and I've been using tape, but the tape isn't perfect, so the rubberband seems to have done the job.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

An impulse buy, we got a lucky bamboo from Pet Smart for our tank. Probably not the best plant, as it's not actually aquatic. The center of the bulb is not submersed, as seen in the photo. I did some research and some people say they'll die within a month in a tank and others have kept them for a year. If I notice it wilting I'll go put it in a vase. At least Alexander's tank is a little less bare and he has something new to look at and swim around.

I'd really like to get the Top Fin Balinese Lantern decoration and this marimo set (http://amzn.com/B00KVC527I) at some point to complete my decor. I won't be able to get the lantern for a while, but if I'm persistent in my bing searches I can get the marimo set sometime next week.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Today the nitrite was at 0.20 ppm so I did a 25% water change without cleaning the gravel.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

I lost a pellet this morning feeding Alexander, and finally was able to pick up a lost pellet with the turkey baster! I think I'm getting better at using it.

I attempted feeding him two pellets, one of which he ate, when he was just waking up. I decided he must still be sleepy and tried again an hour later when he was swimming around actively. He ate the other two I fed him afterwards just fine.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Today Alexander ate two pellets from my finger. He missed a few times (but I didn't lose any pellets since my finger was out of the water), but I was patient and he actually jumped up and got the pellets!


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

I can prompt my betta to jump now, whether I have food or not, by jump placing my finger high above the water. He doesn't jump unprompted and doesn't jump very high. But I'm very cautious and keep the cover low when I open it to feed him or look at him from above, just in case.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

Got a video of Alexander eating from my hand!

http://youtu.be/mPABny7w6n8

I also finally got those marimo! Woohoo! I ordered them from online.










Here's Alexander looking at the smaller marimo.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

I've set up an aquarium log for Alexander's tank!

http://www.fishtanks.net/fishtank.php?fishtank=19113

It's been a month and one week since I got Alexander today!


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

I got rid of my aquarium log on Tropical Fish forums. I was just getting too OCD about the format.

I'm also going to take a break from these forums. Spending too much time browsing here. I'll come back if there are any emergencies. This'll be the end of my journal.

Thanks everyone for your help! My betta really appreciates it (^_-)


----------

